# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Becca/Student Spoiler

## Lennie

In this weeks soap magazines, there are little spoilers that will be in next 2 weeks soap magazines.

*About Becca and a student.*

Soaplife - *Whose kiss puts Becca's career in danger*
All About Soap - *Which Student tries to seduce Becca*

So which student do u think it is? My guess is *Justin*, but i get the feeling it might be Macki, only to wind up Justin, but i am hoping it is Justin, i just hope hollyoaks don't go the way neighbours did with Libby/Taj, that could have been a good storyline but they ruined it.

----------


## Amz84

yeah its gotta be Justin, I can't c it bein anyone else unless Macki does something.

----------


## daisy38

Yeah, it must be Justin! If Macki did something she would report him but if her career in danger then she must have some sort of affair!

----------


## Lennie

If it is Macki, then I think Macki suspects that Justin fancies her so will try to kiss her in front of Justin, to get at him

----------


## Lennie

Or if it Justin then i think this will happen -  Since Becca conficates Macki's mobile in class, then sees Justin photos at the lab, maybe she confronts Justin about it and Justin ends up confessing what's been happening, Becca will realise that Justin telling the truth, and Justin seeing that Becca believes him, he then kisses her

----------


## Lennie

I always knew Hollyoaks would do a Teacher/Student storyline since Becca became a teacher.

And another thing - on the pic next to Becca in All About Soap, in one word says Terror in bold then Which Student seduces Becca.

And Terror is sort of strong word to connect Justin with?

----------


## Debs

> I always knew Hollyoaks would do a Teacher/Student storyline since Becca became a teacher.
> 
> And another thing - on the pic next to Becca in All About Soap, in one word says Terror in bold then Which Student seduces Becca.
> 
> And Terror is sort of strong word to connect Justin with?


i think it definatley has something to do with justin!! dont know about the terror bit though :Confused:

----------


## di marco

when i first read it i thought immediately that it had to have something to do with justin. but after reading what youve said about macki it could be him. but im hoping its justin it would be good

----------


## Katy

i think definatly justin because he really likes her

----------


## emma_strange

I hope its Justin, if its Mackie then thats a possible good story line wrecked

----------


## Krystal Klear

i hate that macki!!  :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

> I hope its Justin, if its Mackie then thats a possible good story line wrecked


I agree, i have always wanted to see what would happen with Justin and Becca

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i read that also in All about Soap i think it will be justin cause he really does fanice her. i bet Jake will be dissapointed

----------


## Kylie

A little while ago on bbc message boards there was rumours going round about becca being raped by justin as he takes things too far - if this is true it would explain the 'terror' part - please dont quote me on this though!

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean i think that it could be done really well if it is handled propaly i doubt it will be macki

----------


## scottishsmile

i think its evil evvvviiiiiiiiiiiil macki he's an idiot!

----------


## Lennie

I think the rape bit was a rumour, and it would totally ruin Justin's character

----------


## di marco

> I think the rape bit was a rumour, and it would totally ruin Justin's character


if justin was still a bad boy then i think it would fit, but now hes trying to change his ways i dont think him raping becca would be a good idea

----------


## Lennie

I agree, i just want him to come clean about the fire hopefully to Becca as she will have a photgraph of him in the lab

----------


## di marco

i feel sorry for justin, hes trying to be good but no one will believe him and hes blamed for everything that goes wrong just cos of his past behaviour

----------


## Lennie

Yeah, i do like the fact that Becca doesn't jump to conclusions about him, i thought she was so sweet when she said the fight must not have been entirely Justin's fault on last week's monday episode

----------


## carooline

I have already heard this rumour too - it was definitely Justin!

----------


## Lennie

When does Becca get the photgraph?

----------


## Jenbobber

but macki and justin hav left school now, so theyre not her students anymore!? And she pulled Cameron who was her former student.

----------


## leanne27

in all about soap it says terror for becca, and i think that's a wod to describe macki not justin, i think macki will force a kiss on her, don't know what anybody else thinks, but justin wouldnt do that.

----------


## Jenbobber

In the paper it had a picture of justin kissing becca, and says he reads the wrong signs and then starts txtin and calling her and she needs to do summit before she looses her job.

----------


## Lennie

Which paper was this and what day?

----------


## Lennie

And would anybody kind enough to put the pic up so i could see it

----------


## barbarellab

I hate the storyline that lets the bullies win it gives such a negitive view. I only hope that justin will finally stand up to macki or report him.

----------


## Amz84

> I hate the storyline that lets the bullies win it gives such a negitive view. I only hope that justin will finally stand up to macki or report him.


DITTO!!!

----------


## Lennie

I think he does report him, and then will be Justin is going to be called a grass, and Macki will never leave him alone

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think Mackie will try and rape becca, pushing justin too far, it ties in with the terror thing, plus in inside soap summer prieviews the guy who plays justin says it goes further as they get involved with "knife culture" i think justin will stab him, accedentially. it could be a revenge thing with mackie's treatment of ali and becca, twp pwople he cares about????

----------


## leanne27

i think this sounds like a great storyline for justin and macki and everyone else involved, i thought something similar like this was going to happen, i hope they dont just have the student who kisses becca been justin, as the guy who plays macki is such a great baddie! i want to see a lot more of him, as he and chris fountain work really well together.

----------


## Saziikins

Some lovely, lovely person from the Hollyoaks boards sent me a picture of a Justin/Becca kiss.

----------


## Bad Wolf

post it!  please

----------


## Saziikins

Sure thing. I wasn't sure if you could post pics, but I've just found a thread where someone else did so... 

 

I did want to make it into my signature but I can't really until the episode airs and no one can be spoiled by it... nevermind.

----------


## Bad Wolf

it lookes like she is kissing him?

----------


## Saziikins

Well, she's certainly agreeing for a few seconds at any rate. A good start for a future romance hopefully. Filled with problems, ideal for Soaps-Ville.

----------


## di marco

wow that pics great, thanks for posting it, cant wait to see what happens now

----------


## di marco

do you know when the kiss is going to be aired?

----------


## Lennie

Probably the week after, i can't wait

----------


## Lennie

All About Soap is out early comes wiv a free book, shud be a justin/becca article in there

----------


## luna_lovegood

Cant wait! Anyone know how old Becca is supposed to be?

----------


## di marco

> Anyone know how old Becca is supposed to be?


i dunno, i looked on the character profile on the website but it didnt say, id assume early 20s, maybe about 22?

----------


## di marco

the kiss is going to happen on wednesday june 8

----------


## emzee

I think its great about Justin and Becca, u can tell he really likes her, and i think he will ocnfide everything in her! if macki rapes her thats awful, because it will shatter becca, because her and jake spliting up ruined her, and if this happens it will just be another blow, fantastic story line thou!!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> i dunno, i looked on the character profile on the website but it didnt say, id assume early 20s, maybe about 22?


she is doing a teacher training course (for some unknown reason this has taken 2 years!!!! PGCE's dont in real life nor do you have to do exams)

most people finish their degree at 21, so probably 23 now i imagine

----------


## Saziikins

It's on Wednesday (not this week, the week after) and I personally can't wait. I just hope it isn't just a dead-end storyline which ends within a week. (Also, there's a colour picture on the Hollyoaks site if you look under what's the week after this week.

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

its defo justin, hope becca is up 4 it like a secret love thing haha

----------


## Saziikins

It would be great if it was a secret relationship. It would be a lot of fun.

Edit: It's just been brought to my attention it could be a dream... I sincerly hope it isn't, but is there a slight possibility?

----------


## Lennie

I think Becca in the show ia abt 22 just finishing her teaching course.

In the mag it says that justin kisses her and the kiss lingers for a moment when becca shud have pushed him straight away, also by the end of 2 weeks Becca and Jake share a kiss.

----------


## di marco

> I think Becca in the show ia abt 22 just finishing her teaching course.
> 
> In the mag it says that justin kisses her and the kiss lingers for a moment when becca shud have pushed him straight away, also by the end of 2 weeks Becca and Jake share a kiss.


what mag was it in? sounds good

----------


## Bad Wolf

> what mag was it in? sounds good


what is with becca and young boys? fiest cameron now justin.. tisk tisk

----------


## di marco

> what is with becca and young boys? fiest cameron now justin.. tisk tisk


well cameron was a mistake cos she was drunk and wanted to make jake jealous, and i think that as justin kisses her she wont pull away straight away as she does care about and feel sorry for him but once she realises what she is doing she will pull away

----------


## Lennie

It says it in All About Soap Mag.

Week later after the kiss, Becca and Jake share a kiss, Justin is going to be crushed when he finds out

----------


## Saziikins

> In the mag it says that justin kisses her and the kiss lingers for a moment when becca shud have pushed him straight away, also by the end of 2 weeks Becca and Jake share a kiss.


Meh...nooo... I wanted Becca and Justin... I liked Jake and Becca at the time, but not anymore to be honest. I'm bored of it.

----------


## Lennie

I agree, i also don't like when they people who are going out in real life have to be together on screen as well.

----------


## Saziikins

Exactly. A relationship or sorts with Justin would also be far more interesting. I was really looking forward to next Wednesday's episode, but now I know it's going to be so short lived, I'm kind of irritated. Maybe Becca will think Jake the mistake... okay, maybe wishful thinking, but I'm holding out for poor Justin.

----------


## di marco

> It says it in All About Soap Mag.
> 
> Week later after the kiss, Becca and Jake share a kiss, Justin is going to be crushed when he finds out


oh right, thanks. i feel sorry for justin, i know its sort of what you expect when you fancy a teacher, but justin has been through so much and hes trying really hard to have people trust him again and becca does trust him so he really likes her cos of it. just cos becca and jake kiss doesnt mean that they will get back together, if they do i think it will be a lot more complicated than just deciding to get back together

----------


## Lennie

I am looking forward to it, i want Becca feeling torn between justin and jake.

But i get the feeling that Becca will get back with Jake only to get the message across to Justin saying that nothing will happen between them

----------


## Saziikins

Yeah... that certainly would be entertaining to say the least.

----------


## Lennie

I agree, but i get the feeling that when Becca kisses Jake week later after kissing Justin her feelings are goin to be messed up (i hope so)

I read in big easy tv mag that Jake proposes again to Becca

----------


## di marco

> I read in big easy tv mag that Jake proposes again to Becca


i doubt she will accept it, even if she does want to get back together with him

----------


## Lennie

Maybe she will, to prove to justin that she doesn't like him that way

----------


## di marco

> Maybe she will, to prove to justin that she doesn't like him that way


i think she may get back together to jake to prove that but i dont think she would get engaged to him just to prove something as she still has lots of things to sort out with jake and so i dont think she would want to rush into anything

----------


## Lennie

True, but i hope we get to see more Justin/Becca scenes with this storyline

----------


## di marco

> True, but i hope we get to see more Justin/Becca scenes with this storyline


me too but i dont want an actual relationship to develop out of it though

----------


## Lennie

I know what you mean i didn't want that either, but i did want something happening between them

----------


## lexi235

go to hollyoaks.com and it shows u a pic of justin and beccas kissin

----------


## di marco

> go to hollyoaks.com and it shows u a pic of justin and beccas kissin


yup seen it, looks good!
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## bradfordbull10

i hope its mackie because that would make an awesome storyline and i like idea of justin and nicole

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

justin kisses becca, then wen the knife culture is on maki tries to stab justin then sumhow justin stabs maki then maki survives ad he grasses to the police and justin is found not guilty!!

----------


## Lennie

Preview clips on hollyoaks.com - i have tried to get the clips to come on but it doesn't work, i do have windows media player 9 but it still isnt working, anybody else got this problem?

----------


## MichelleS

> Preview clips on hollyoaks.com - i have tried to get the clips to come on but it doesn't work, i do have windows media player 9 but it still isnt working, anybody else got this problem?


Yeah, whenever I try to access the previews my computer freezes, and I have to shut down the internet because it's not responding. Is it just my computer, or do they not work properly?   :Confused:

----------


## Lennie

not sure, my internet stops responding as well

----------


## di marco

> Preview clips on hollyoaks.com - i have tried to get the clips to come on but it doesn't work, i do have windows media player 9 but it still isnt working, anybody else got this problem?


they used to work fine about 6 months ago but now they dont work at all any of them  :Sad:

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

they work fine 4 me!

----------


## harmaniac

id quite like becca to be confused and pursue a fling with justin- i think that could be quite interesting. obviously it wouldnt really go anywhere...and maybe could lead to jake and becca reuniting.

but really i think nicole should be with ali-they're on the same wavelength...  :Love:

----------


## di marco

> id quite like becca to be confused and pursue a fling with justin- i think that could be quite interesting. obviously it wouldnt really go anywhere...and maybe could lead to jake and becca reuniting.
> 
> but really i think nicole should be with ali-they're on the same wavelength...


completely agree, both with the jake/becca thing and the ali/nicole one

----------


## barbarellab

wow! but spare a thought for poor jake, but guess he blew his chance.

----------


## ameliauk1

its justin if you read the whats on tv book its in there, justin seduces becca as jake prepares to wow becca as he pulls up on a white horse

xxxx
amelia

----------


## di marco

> he pulls up on a white horse


really? that seems quite weird, are you sure?

----------


## ameliauk1

thats what i read it might be the tv books figure of speech or humor??!! all i can say is its what i read so dont shoot the messenger lol

xxx
amelia

----------


## di marco

> thats what i read it might be the tv books figure of speech or humor??!! all i can say is its what i read so dont shoot the messenger lol
> 
> xxx
> amelia


wasnt shooting you! just saying it seemed a bit strange! then again some of the things on hollyoaks are weird so it might happen lol!

----------


## di marco

article from the sun tv mag

YOUNG teacher Becca gets a shock when she helps troubled teen Justin revise for his exams â as the grateful student swoops in for a passionate kiss!

âBecca is embarrassed and astonished,â says Ali Bastian, who plays her. âJustin takes her completely by surprise.â

Poor Justin is so rattled by evil bully Macki, he nearly doesnât sit his geography exam. However, Becca wonât let him give 
 up and offers him extra tutoring. 

The hard work pays off â Justin sails through the test and thanks Becca for her help. 

But as she congratulates him, he takes her kind words the wrong way and snogs the stunned teacher.

âShe is very worried because this could mean her career is over almost as soon as it started,â explains Ali. âBecca begins to wonder if she unconsciously led him on.â

As Justin bombards her with texts, Becca must deal with the situation â or risk her job.

----------

